# Fret Buzz on 10th fret - How do I fix it?



## Alpenglow (Jan 30, 2012)

So I have slight fret buzz on my 10th fret on my B string and some fret buzz on my 10th and 9th frets on my G string. I play a Shecter Omen-6. The action is pretty low. Thoughts on how to fix this? It's only on the frets I mentioned.
Thanks dudes.


----------



## motomoto (Jan 30, 2012)

Try giving the neck some relief, and maybe raise the action a bit if the neck adjustment doesn't help.

How long do you have the guitar?
Did this ''problem'' just happened or it was there all the time?

If nothing else works, get it professionally set up and fret levelled.


----------



## Alpenglow (Jan 30, 2012)

The problem has been there for a while, I've had the guitar for 2 years or so now. Thanks man.


----------



## Xherion (Jan 30, 2012)

Check FAQs on adjusting the truss rod. Without knowing the exact measurements of string action at various positions on the fingerboard, it's tough to say what the issue is, but my guess will be you need more neck relief as said above.


----------



## Alpenglow (Jan 31, 2012)

Right then, thanks.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Jan 31, 2012)

It could be an unlevel fret, but first you should try raising the action a little. Only loosen the truss rod if you know you need to. And, only do it a tiny bit.


----------

